# Feathers and Flies



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 14, 2010)

PR Cast Mallard Flank Feathers and Tied Fly on a Black Titanium/Platinum Elegant Beauty.

PR Cast Ringneck Pheasant Feathers and Tied Flies on a Black Titanium / Titanium Gold Elegant Beauty.

I painted tubes with Testors #1258 Flat White Spray Enamel, attached feathers and tied flies and cast in Polyester Resin using Resin Saver Molds.
Turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with super fine steel wool and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss.

Les


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 14, 2010)

Les
As usual your work is beautiful. You're a real craftsman and Artist.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 14, 2010)

I like !!!

Especialy the Mallard


----------



## skiprat (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow!!!!! Those are ultra cool!!!!
Clean, elegant, non-busy, classy, the works!!! I love them!!:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Nov 14, 2010)

Skippy hit the nail on the head Great job Les! you got the bait and hook, the big fish will come.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 14, 2010)

Those are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Nov 14, 2010)

That's just awesome.I wish i could do that.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Nov 14, 2010)

sweet! very nicely done!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 14, 2010)

Here I am, too late again!  All the good words already used, anyway all the above along with WWWOOOOOWWWW!  Beautiful!  By the way, where did you find them little bitty hooks?
Charles


----------



## broitblat (Nov 14, 2010)

Those are sweet!  Very artisticallly done and clever.

  -Barry


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 14, 2010)

I think those are fantastic. I would love to purchase a couple from you. Great work.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice work

.


----------



## terryf (Nov 15, 2010)

Stunning - tried that a while back just with flies and couldn't find flies small enough. What size did you use?


----------



## nilsdavis (Nov 15, 2010)

Fantastic! I can't even imagine doing something like this myself - so impressed!

Nils


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are sweet looking.  Very professional!


----------



## Tanner (Nov 15, 2010)

Very beautiful pens!!!!!  Very striking against the white tubes.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are some nice pens. I was wondering do you ca the feathers on first and then cast, or do you cast with the feathers loose?? I know, stupid question but I wanted to know how.
Brian


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Beautiful work...excellent colors and detail.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 15, 2010)

Spectacular display Les!


----------



## David Keller (Nov 15, 2010)

Lovely pens...  Just beautiful.


----------



## Dudley Young (Nov 15, 2010)

Their beauties. BZ


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 16, 2010)

terryf said:


> Stunning - tried that a while back just with flies and couldn't find flies small enough. What size did you use?



#24's seem to be working OK.

Les


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!! Very Super Clean and Beautiful!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 16, 2010)

OUTSTANDING pens Les, amazing work on those blanks, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are some of the coolest blanks I have seen!  Appeals not only to the penmaker in me, but also the fly fisher!

Ken


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!

Robin


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 14, 2011)

Les,

That is about the most impressive pen I have ever seen. Was this a personal project or do you sale them? I have a friend who would absolute love one. Do you sale blanks?


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Jan 14, 2011)

selling any?


----------



## le_skieur (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW

Both of them are beatiful. A delight for our eyes!


----------



## skeenum (Jan 14, 2011)

Les,

Great photo, great work all around!


----------

